# fet - woking nuffield



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi, 

I've just found out that my previous ICSI did not work. SO now am planning FET. I am trying to decide whether to go for a medicated cycle or natrual. I dont know much about either and wondered if anyone knew the protocol at the woking nuff which is where i am having treatment.

Lucy


----------



## ruby maria (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi Lucy,

Sorry to hear you got a negative.
I had a negative with my first icsi and I am now in the middle of a fet treatment.
Cant help you with your question about the woking hospital but the hospital im at in Leicester does both, but they recommended the fet cycle.
I think it depends aswell on how regular your cycle is , so that they can plan it etc.
How many frosties have you got waiting ?
Best wishes and good luck.

Ruby M


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Ruby, 

Thanks for your message. So is that the medicated fet cycle your hospital recommend?  Woking say they get better results with medicated. My cycles are pretty regular so i think they may let me make the decision. 

I've got two 7 cell emryos and three five cell frozen. they said that theyre gonna thaw them all at once becuase the five cell were only frozen as back up ususally they dont freeze anything less than 6 cell. 

Where in the FEt cycle are you? 

Hope it goes well for you

Lucy


----------



## ruby maria (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi Lucy,

Yes, my consultant recommended the medicated cycle, he said the results are 
a bit better, I also have really pretty periods (usaully a 24-26 day cycle)
I suppose one of the main differences with the medicated cycle is that they can inferfere with getting your lining thicker.
You have got some really good size embroyos, looks like I wouldnt be having this fet if I was at your clinic, as Ive got three frozen and I think they are all 2 cell.
I have my transfer if they thaw ok on the 23th feb, got one more scan to have on monday, to check my lining again.
They like the lining to be min of 8mm, it was 9mm on monday, so hopefully it will have got thicker still be next week.

Take care
Ruby m


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Lucy

Sorry your ICSI didn't work  

I had a cancelled ET last summer at the Woking Nuffield and went on to have an FET in November. They didn't really discuss natural cycle with me as my periods are hopelessly irregular, so I didn't have that difficult decision to make... The protocol they used with me was nearly 3 weeks of down regulating on Buserilin (the same as for a fresh cycle), then a week of taking 4mg of Progynova (HRT tablets), then 6mg of progynova for nearly 2 weeks. (Continuing to take the reduced dose of Buserilin throughout as well). Cyclogest just before ET and throughout 2WW.

So there are quite a lot of drugs involved, but it feels very different to the fresh cycle as you don't take anything to encourage follicle growth - only to encourage the endometrium to thicken. I felt perfectly well (if a little pregnant!) all the wau through the FET treatment, and as you can see, it was successful for me...

Good luck Lucy - I really hope it goes well for you whichever route you choose  

Cecilie x


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi 

Cecille - Thanks for your nessage and Congratulations on your pregnancy. Its great to hear it does work. I'm waiting for mr c to come back from hols to give me some advice regarding medicated v natural. I am hoping he doesnt advice against natural because thats what i would prefer. I am a little worried about my endo lining not being thick enuf (without drugs) but am planning to have acupuncture too in the hope that will help. I think i read somewhere else that you are an advocat of acupuncture. have you had it alongside your treatments? 

Ruby - my embryos were day 3 i think thats why they are that size. in fact i think its better to have them frozen on day two cos then when they thaw you can wait to see which ones go on to divide best by day 3. but cos mine are already day 3 i'll have them put back the same day as thawing without being able to see which will go on to divide so it will be a more random process. how long did you take the drugs to build up your lining was it three weeks? Good luck with your scan on Monday. ive read that some people think talking to and visualising their lining helps it get thicker. I'm not convinced though cos i tried that with implantation and it didnt work for me. hope it goes well.

Lucy


----------



## ruby maria (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi Lucy,

I started on supercur injections on the 25th Jan, been doing that every morning and been taken 4 hrt tablets every dat since the 6th feb, and should start the pessaries on monday coming.
The drugs were pretty cheep for the frozen cycle considering it was all private £78.00 for everything , including the needles etc, I expected it to be a lot more than that.
Good luck with decided what method to go for.

Ruby M


----------

